# Posh In The Sun



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My "Posh Watch" in the sun; didnt mean to do this the sun came out just as I snapped, shame about the two-tone effect on the dial otherwise it would have been quite nice


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't normally stray into this part of the forum,as I have no CAMERA
















John nice picture,and very nice watch.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Very nice John.

Want to buy my Aqua Terra to keep it company


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great picture John and I would love to see more of the Railmaster.









It will be my next "luxury" purchase, but got to save a lot of pennies first


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that picture too John, can't see that much wrong with it honestly. I think I am coming to the same conclusions as Stan, natural light is the best.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just zoomed in on it and see what you mean by the two tone effect. Most likely caused by the reflection from the window ie the line across the dial is the line of the window frame where the light is coming from.

Try and tilt the watch very slightly so the line moves out of the dial (ie so the dial is either all in the light or all out of the light not half and half). I had the same problem when I shot my RLT4 on brown usa pic. Took me 12 attempts to get it right.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

With a topic title like that...I was convinced we were going to see some pics of Victoria
















Was I the only one thinking along these lines?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I must admit,it did cross my mind


----------

